# Dead thread



## Cowboyfur (Sep 9, 2017)

Howdy!


----------



## Cowboyfur (Sep 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Jack Belinski (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello there! Ill be sure to send you a friend request on Discord!


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm interested as well!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Sep 16, 2017)

Jonathan Spencer said:


> I'm interested as well!


I've been messaging him on Discord for nearly a week and he hasn't responded...but hey, I'd be glad to RP with you Jonathan! Hit me up on Discord 
Jack Belinski #4551


----------



## KayJay (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey I'm up for it!  I'm a cat fur if that's alright.  My discord is  Jaybie#4433. I'm 100% sub


----------



## Cowboyfur (Sep 17, 2017)

Any other takers?


----------



## PixiMinx (Sep 18, 2017)

i sent you a request to flex like glue


----------



## Cowboyfur (Sep 20, 2017)

Still open if anyone's interested.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Sep 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Komi (Sep 23, 2017)

Cowboyfur said:


> Bump


I'd like to try


----------



## Cowboyfur (Sep 23, 2017)

Sure, feel free to add me via discord.


----------



## Komi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sent


----------

